# Pavoletti è del Napoli. E' ufficiale.



## admin (24 Dicembre 2016)

Aurelio De Laurentiis, presidente del Napoli, ha ufficializzato l'arrivo dell'attaccante Pavoletti dal Genoa. Il giocatore sosterrà le visite mediche nei prossimi giorni.


----------



## 28Maggio2003 (24 Dicembre 2016)

Geniali, Milik rientra a fine gennaio e mertens sta facendo benissimo da falso 9...


----------



## er piscio de gatto (24 Dicembre 2016)

Pericolo scampato per noi e rivale dei prossimi anni per la zona CL che si ingolfa con uno scarso


----------



## Igniorante (24 Dicembre 2016)

28Maggio2003 ha scritto:


> Geniali, Milik rientra a fine gennaio e mertens sta facendo benissimo da falso 9...



un mio amico napoletano mi ha appena scritto che il belga ha praticamente già le valigie pronte..vedremo..comunque con Pavoletti abbiamo scansato un bel fosso


----------



## Splendidi Incisivi (24 Dicembre 2016)

Godo


----------



## kolao95 (24 Dicembre 2016)

Buonissimo acquisto, anche perché è un profilo unico nella rosa.


----------



## tifoso evorutto (24 Dicembre 2016)

Mah, già detto da altri, con questo Mertens e il rientro di Milik a che gli serve?

comunque se non fosse sempre rotto lo scambierei al volo con Bacca.


----------



## Reblanck (24 Dicembre 2016)

Menomale ce la siamo scampata bella.


----------



## Old.Memories.73 (24 Dicembre 2016)

Admin ha scritto:


> Aurelio De Laurentiis, presidente del Napoli, ha ufficializzato l'arrivo dell'attaccante Pavoletti dal Genoa. Il giocatore sosterrà le visite mediche nei prossimi giorni.


Finalmente non verrà più accostato al Milan così eviterò di scrivere in continuazione tutte le perplessità che nutro su di lui..ora non rimane che schivare Zaza e possiamo dire di aver fatto un mercato intelligente 
Per quanto riguarda il Napoli...non credo che Pavoletti possa dare un qualcosa in più rispetto a Gabbiadini perchè sempre di mediocri stiamo parlando...


----------



## VonVittel (24 Dicembre 2016)

Abbiamo schivato un'altra pallottola. Un incubo che finisce. 10 mila articoli su di lui che è gia del Milan


----------



## VonVittel (24 Dicembre 2016)

Igniorante ha scritto:


> un mio amico napoletano mi ha appena scritto che il belga ha praticamente già le valigie pronte..vedremo..comunque con Pavoletti abbiamo scansato un bel fosso



Serio? Mertens che va via? Stiamo parlando dello stesso nanetto che fa il ca che gli pare in Serie A?


----------



## Igniorante (24 Dicembre 2016)

VonVittel ha scritto:


> Serio? Mertens che va via? Stiamo parlando dello stesso nanetto che fa il ca che gli pare in Serie A?



Si ma che rimarrebbe a fare? Il Napoli non vincerà mai niente e oltretutto ha già dimostrato di non poter né voler trattenere i suoi campioni.
O lui o Insigne andranno via, perlomeno a Giugno.


----------



## Ramza Beoulve (24 Dicembre 2016)




----------



## fabri47 (24 Dicembre 2016)

tifoso evorutto ha scritto:


> Mah, già detto da altri, con questo Mertens e il rientro di Milik a che gli serve?
> 
> comunque se non fosse sempre rotto lo scambierei al volo con Bacca.


Farà la riserva di Milik al posto di Gabbiadini che andrà via.


----------



## Ragnet_7 (24 Dicembre 2016)

Igniorante ha scritto:


> un mio amico napoletano mi ha appena scritto che il belga ha praticamente già le valigie pronte..vedremo..comunque con Pavoletti abbiamo scansato un bel fosso



ma non ha appena rinnovato?


----------



## Igniorante (24 Dicembre 2016)

Ragnet_7 ha scritto:


> ma non ha appena rinnovato?



boh, magari son solo discorsi dettati dalle paure dei napoletani...so che sono abbastanza stufi di De Laurentiis, dato che ad incassare è bravo ma a spendere invece no


----------



## Super_Lollo (24 Dicembre 2016)

Altro proiettile evitato , questo blocco degli ultimi due mercati compreso quello che viene alla fine si è rivelato un bene per evitare feticci del pelato


----------



## goleador 70 (24 Dicembre 2016)

Super_Lollo ha scritto:


> Altro proiettile evitato , questo blocco degli ultimi due mercati compreso quello che viene alla fine si è rivelato un bene per evitare feticci del pelato


Ben detto Lollo

Un cesso in meno


----------



## Now i'm here (24 Dicembre 2016)

il giocatore in sè non è neanche male (è un buon vice milik nell'attesa che rientri il polacco), però è fatto di cristallo, è sempre rotto. 

galliani l'avrebbe blindato con un quinquennale, quindi meglio così. 

se mertens è davvero in partenza sono folli 
gabbiadini invece sono già mesi che ha le valigie pronte....quindi non è sta gran perdita.


----------



## tifoso evorutto (25 Dicembre 2016)

Igniorante ha scritto:


> boh, magari son solo discorsi dettati dalle paure dei napoletani...so che sono abbastanza stufi di De Laurentiis, dato che ad incassare è bravo ma a spendere invece no



Ahh ah ah, ma vi rendete conto, Napoli Roma e Lazio fanno miracoli e i tifosi li contestano,
Galliani e Berlusconi sono anni che remano palesemente contro il Milan e nessuno dice nulla...


----------



## BossKilla7 (25 Dicembre 2016)

Non festeggiamo, c'e sempre l'incubo Zaza dietro le porte


----------



## DrHouse (25 Dicembre 2016)

Pericolo scampato...

Il Napoli aveva bisogno di un attaccante con quelle caratteristiche, e a Genova credo sia tempo lancino Simeone...

Se non l'hanno strapagato buon affare per tutti (Milan compreso)...

Speriamo di scampare pure il pericolo Zaza, magari facendo uno sconto al West Ham su Bacca purché tengano il cadavere a Londra


----------



## MarcoMilanista (25 Dicembre 2016)

Zaza è in direzione Valencia, ho letto.


----------



## Now i'm here (25 Dicembre 2016)

BossKilla7 ha scritto:


> Non festeggiamo, c'e sempre l'incubo Zaza dietro le porte



pare sia vicinissimo al valencia. 

sempre sia lodato prandelli


----------



## Jino (26 Dicembre 2016)

Pericolo scampato. Può essere un giocatore da Napoli, ma non da vero Milan e se è vero che arrivano questi cinesi mi aspetto quel genere di acquisti, non Pavoletti.


----------



## prebozzio (26 Dicembre 2016)

Pavoletti può fare benissimo al Napoli, acquisto intelligente che però, di fatto, con il ritorno di Milik metterà Gabbiadini ai margini.


----------



## 666psycho (26 Dicembre 2016)

qualcuno conosce le cifre?? mi sembra di aver letto 18milioni....


----------



## Igniorante (26 Dicembre 2016)

ora che il Presidente ha perso la possibilità di comprare questo campione per il suo ItalMilan, può farsi perdonare prendendoci Belotti


----------



## Jino (27 Dicembre 2016)

prebozzio ha scritto:


> Pavoletti può fare benissimo al Napoli, acquisto intelligente che però, di fatto, con il ritorno di Milik metterà Gabbiadini ai margini.



Gabbiadini si vocifera sia di fatto sul mercato, premier o bundes.


----------



## wfiesso (27 Dicembre 2016)

Onestamente in una piazza come Napoli son proprio curioso di vederlo


----------



## Lucocco Franfrescone (27 Dicembre 2016)

Perotti che schifo è del Genoa
Va alla Roma e si dimostra uno dei migliori esterni del campionato

Rincon che schifo è del Genoa
Lo ha appena comprato la Juve campione d'Italia

Pavoletti che schifo è del Genoa
Lo compra il Napoli, una società che negli ultimi anni ci ha dato le piste

A volte, non vi capisco proprio...
Pericolo scampato? Noi andiamo in giro con L.Adriano, e ci permettiamo di schifare Pavoletti?


----------



## 666psycho (27 Dicembre 2016)

Lucocco Franfrescone ha scritto:


> Perotti che schifo è del Genoa
> Va alla Roma e si dimostra uno dei migliori esterni del campionato
> 
> Rincon che schifo è del Genoa
> ...



Di giocatori del Genoa ne abbiamo fin troppi..


----------



## kolao95 (27 Dicembre 2016)

Lucocco Franfrescone ha scritto:


> Perotti che schifo è del Genoa
> Va alla Roma e si dimostra uno dei migliori esterni del campionato
> 
> Rincon che schifo è del Genoa
> ...



Non imparano mai purtroppo.


----------



## mefisto94 (28 Dicembre 2016)

kolao95 ha scritto:


> Non imparano mai purtroppo.



Boh, fino ad un certo punto.

Il grande Perotti sta facendo ridere i polli, ha fatto bene solo i primi mesi.


----------



## Aron (28 Dicembre 2016)

Lucocco Franfrescone ha scritto:


> Perotti che schifo è del Genoa
> Va alla Roma e si dimostra uno dei migliori esterni del campionato
> 
> Rincon che schifo è del Genoa
> ...



Ma il problema non è mica prendere Pavoletti, ma prenderlo per sostituire Bacca e per di più pagandolo sopra i 10 milioni.

Con pochi soldi a disposizione, la società dovrebbe teoricamente investirli o per giovani davvero promettenti o per giocatori già pronti in grado di fare la differenza nei ruoli meno coperti.
Pavoletti non è un giovane promettente e sarebbe arrivato, immaginando un Bacca venduto, per un ruolo in cui ci sono Lapadula ed eventualmente Niang.

Tra l'altro è un giocatore che negli ultimi 4 anni ha una media di 6 goal all'anno, e che è soggetto a infortuni.


----------



## kolao95 (28 Dicembre 2016)

mefisto94 ha scritto:


> Boh, fino ad un certo punto.
> 
> Il grande Perotti sta facendo ridere i polli, ha fatto bene solo i primi mesi.


----------



## Lucocco Franfrescone (28 Dicembre 2016)

666psycho ha scritto:


> Di giocatori del Genoa ne abbiamo fin troppi..



Sinceramente, mi chiedo quali siano
Kucka, offeso da tutti, si è rivelato uno dei migliori della rosa
Suso e Niang da noi prendevano la polvere, il Genoa ce li ha rilanciati
Poi che negli anni scorsi siano state fatte operazioni evitabili, è un altro discorso. Non è che l'acquisto di Costant fa diventare scarsi Perotti e Pavoletti eh ...


----------



## Lucocco Franfrescone (28 Dicembre 2016)

Vabbè adesso Perotti fa ridere i polli e Pavoletti segna 6 goal all'anno? Uno è un giocatore buonissimo, e l'altro ne ha segnati 23 in un anno e mezzo, come Bacca


----------



## kolao95 (28 Dicembre 2016)

666psycho ha scritto:


> Di giocatori del Genoa ne abbiamo fin troppi..



Ahahaha, ma che frase è? Un giocatore adesso si giudica dalla squadra dalla quale proviene?


----------



## Doctore (28 Dicembre 2016)

Lucocco Franfrescone ha scritto:


> Perotti che schifo è del Genoa
> Va alla Roma e si dimostra uno dei migliori esterni del campionato
> 
> Rincon che schifo è del Genoa
> ...



questo tipo fi giocatori li abbiamo gia...dobbiamo fare un upgrade.
Inutili riempirci di questi giocatori se a noi manca pnjic,naingolan,hamsik,higuain ecc..


----------



## Toby rosso nero (28 Dicembre 2016)

Saltate le visite mediche, ufficialmente per problemi sui diritti di immagine (???).

Occhio....


----------



## tifoso evorutto (28 Dicembre 2016)

Doctore ha scritto:


> questo tipo fi giocatori li abbiamo gia...dobbiamo fare un upgrade.
> Inutili riempirci di questi giocatori se a noi manca pnjic,naingolan,hamsik,higuain ecc..



Questo è un commento pertinente ,
ritengo che la nostra rosa ormai non abbia più i cessi assoluti degli altri anni, gli ultimi dovrebbero essere smaltiti tra gennaio e questa estate, ma è anche vero che non ha i top player da te citati, ha senso spendere soldi per inserire altri elementi di medio valore? per giunta senza margini di crescita?


----------



## 666psycho (28 Dicembre 2016)

kolao95 ha scritto:


> Ahahaha, ma che frase è? Un giocatore adesso si giudica dalla squadra dalla quale proviene?



Eh si! Infatti tutti i giocatori presi dal Genoa ci hanno rilanciato, grazie ai super affari fatti da galliani! Non c è un giocatore buono che abbiamo preso del genoa ! Ma se siete contenti dei vari bertolacci, kucka, antonelli...beh non so che dire! Io di certo non sono soddisfatto


----------



## 666psycho (28 Dicembre 2016)

Lucocco Franfrescone ha scritto:


> Sinceramente, mi chiedo quali siano
> Kucka, offeso da tutti, si è rivelato uno dei migliori della rosa
> Suso e Niang da noi prendevano la polvere, il Genoa ce li ha rilanciati
> Poi che negli anni scorsi siano state fatte operazioni evitabili, è un altro discorso. Non è che l'acquisto di Costant fa diventare scarsi Perotti e Pavoletti eh ...


Kucka miglior in rosa? Ok.... kucka è un mediocre. 
Niang e suso sono giocatori nostri! Nn del Genoa! 
Ma se vogliamo fare una squadra di ex genoa ok! Poi non lamentatevi di ritrovarci in zona retrocessione..


----------



## tifoso evorutto (28 Dicembre 2016)

666psycho ha scritto:


> Eh si! Infatti tutti i giocatori presi dal Genoa ci hanno rilanciato, grazie ai super affari fatti da galliani! Non c è un giocatore buono che abbiamo preso del genoa ! *Ma se siete contenti dei vari bertolacci, kucka, antonelli..*.beh non so che dire! Io di certo non sono soddisfatto



Sbagli, devi capire il contesto...
non è che senza di loro sarebbero arrivati Iniesta e Roberto Carlos, ma i soliti Muntari e Didac Vila,
in questo senso ben vengano i giocatori del Genoa

Che poi quando avremo soldi se arrivassero i Milito e Palacio non è che mi farebbero poi così schifo...


----------



## 666psycho (28 Dicembre 2016)

tifoso evorutto ha scritto:


> Sbagli, devi capire il contesto...
> non è che senza di loro sarebbero arrivati Iniesta e Roberto Carlos, ma i soliti Muntari e Didac Vila,
> in questo senso ben vengano i giocatori del Genoa
> 
> Che poi quando avremo soldi se arrivassero i Milito e Palacio non è che mi farebbero poi così schifo...




ok, il contesto, ma adesso non venirmi a dire che non c'erano altri giocatori da prendere fuori dal Genoa.. Se facciamo spesa sempre da loro c'è solo un motivo... l'amicizia tra Preziosi e Galliani... Per quei giocatori abbiamo speso 30 milioni, con quei 30 milioni potevi prendere di meglio..


----------



## diavoloINme (28 Dicembre 2016)

kolao95 ha scritto:


> Ahahaha, ma che frase è? Un giocatore adesso si giudica dalla squadra dalla quale proviene?



Hai ragione koala , tecnicamente hai perfettamente ragione però va anche contestualizzato il discorso e un dirigente che viene accusato da tutti i tifosi di avere poca fantasia e di bussare sempre alle stesse porte e di trattare coi soliti amici ci sta che venga criticato se imperterrito torna a fare affare col solito preziosi.
Vogliamo dire che sarebbe inopportuno a costo di perderci un buon giocatore??
E' inopportuno. Finito il budget mercato col genoa. 
Considera poi che i vari perotti, milito, mandragora, palacio non li abbiamo presi.
Kucka si è rivelato ottimo e ci sta dando un buon contributo ma resta pur sempre un trattore, non un fine costruttore.
Bussare alla porta del genoa purtroppo ormai per molti tifosi sa di malaffare e di losco.
Ma la colpa non è certo dei tifosi.


----------



## kolao95 (28 Dicembre 2016)

diavoloINme ha scritto:


> Hai ragione koala , tecnicamente hai perfettamente ragione però va anche contestualizzato il discorso e un dirigente che viene accusato da tutti i tifosi di avere poca fantasia e di bussare sempre alle stesse porte e di trattare coi soliti amici ci sta che venga criticato se imperterrito torna a fare affare col solito preziosi.
> Vogliamo dire che sarebbe inopportuno a costo di perderci un buon giocatore??
> E' inopportuno. Finito il budget mercato col genoa.
> Considera poi che i vari perotti, milito, mandragora, palacio non li abbiamo presi.
> ...



Sì, ma c'è da arrabbiarsi se i giocatori che vengono acquistati son scarsi, non perché vengono da una determinata squadra. Credo che nessuno si sarebbe lamentato se al posto dei vari Amelia, Constant, Sokratis fossero arrivati Milito, T.Motta e Perotti..


----------



## diavoloINme (28 Dicembre 2016)

kolao95 ha scritto:


> Sì, ma c'è da arrabbiarsi se i giocatori che vengono acquistati son scarsi, non perché vengono da una determinata squadra. Credo che nessuno si sarebbe lamentato se al posto dei vari Amelia, Constant, Sokratis fossero arrivati Milito, T.Motta e Perotti..



Bingo!!!!
Perchè invece non sono arrivati ma sono arrivati altri????


----------



## Aron (29 Dicembre 2016)

Lucocco Franfrescone ha scritto:


> Vabbè adesso Perotti fa ridere i polli e Pavoletti segna 6 goal all'anno? Uno è un giocatore buonissimo, e l'altro ne ha segnati 23 in un anno e mezzo, come Bacca



No dai lasciamo perdere i confronti con Bacca e Pavoletti.
Bacca ha vinto due Europa League da protagonista e in due anni di Siviglia ha fatto 49 goal, che sommati a quelli siglati nel Milan sino ad ora fanno 75.

Pavoletti a oggi ha fatto una sola stagione da protagonista, e quest'anno ha avuto un calo di rendimento anzichè migliorare o mantenere lo stesso livello.
Ma poi è sempre rotto, veramente non vedo la benchè minima utilità di un simile giocatore.


----------

